# Another speedy arrival



## bannerminis (Jun 19, 2012)

Well Shimmer was supposed to foal before Slaney - her 330 days were up July 1st but Slaney had decided to get a wiggle on and go first.

Anyway Shimmer had no bag to speak of and I was starting to think that maybe she had snuck in a 2nd cover (like she did last yr) so I was working out some new dates if she had indeed done this.

So yesterday morning did my usual checking of all her lady bits and no change.

I ended up leaving Slaney and Warrior out till nearly 10 pm as I had tried to let them out earlier in the day but it kept raining and at 7pm I let them out and decided as it had turned into such a lovely evening that I would leave them out till 10pm.

So at 10pm went out and put in Slaney and Warrior into bed and gave them dinner.

Then out to where Shimmer and Tilly were stabled and gave them dinner and did my nightly check and to my surprise Shimmer had filled her bag by 1/2. So I went and got my container and took a sample of milk and tested it. Expecting it to be at about 40% but to my major surprise it was at 85% and looked like it was heading for 95%.

Ok so now I have to change things around. I put Slaney in the back and closed off her 1/2 and put some new bed down. Changed my camera angle. Made sure my equipage was working and then brought in the two ladies. I kept Tilly with Shimmer as I didnt want either one too stressed overnight and calling to each other and it was easy to put Tilly out if Shimmer started foaling.

Watched till about 1 am but all was very quiet and relaxed with both eating and snoozing.

Shimmer only set off the pager once and she was only snoozing.

I woke several times and checked them on the laptop throughout the night but all was quiet.

So then my alarm went off at 7 am and I yet again checked my laptop and all was quiet with the ladies hoovering quietly. So I listened to the radio for a few mins before I got up and just when I was considering getting out of the bed what did I hear only beep beep beep, beep beep beep. So immediately turned to the laptop to see Shimmer down and pushing.

So tear out of the bed grab my foaling kit and out I run. When I got in there I could just see the bubble starting to appear. So grabbed Tilly and she went out to the other stable. Back into Shimmer and I could see the two feet and nose so gave Shimmer a helping hand and out popped a gorgeous Bay Splash Filly.

Mom and baby are doing well. Shimmer is such a relaxed mother.

Shimmer did not have a full udder and until I milked her the teats were very flat but I was able to get plenty of milk without too much effort. Her bag is still small but her teats have filled and the foal is sucking and I hear plenty of swallowing.

So again another surprise foaling LOL Well I was ready but when I saw her hoovering at 7am I figured she was going to hold off till tonight.

Just goes to show you that they will do their own thing.

Photobucket is not working right now so I am attaching a few pics.

Introducing Banners Buckalicious Belle aka Belle


----------



## cassie (Jun 19, 2012)

Oh my!!! Karina she is beautiful!!! Yippee for a filly! What stunning markings you must be thrilled!!! Yay! She is a cutie for sure can't wait to see her without her Jammie's!!


----------



## Eagle (Jun 19, 2012)

Congrats Karina on the safe arrival of such a pretty girl


----------



## palsminihorses (Jun 19, 2012)

What a beautiful face marking! Pretty head too! Congratulations on your healthy filly!!


----------



## LittleRibbie (Jun 19, 2012)

Will you look at those big doe eyes!!! Shes beautiful love her face markings!!! Great name BTW...very creative!! congratulations


----------



## bannerminis (Jun 19, 2012)

Thanks everyone. Now I have gotten over yet another shock of a super fast arrival I think she is fab and very sweet too.

I havent been on here much as I have been sick and now on my 2nd antibiotic, myself and Abby had to head back to the doctor today and even Abby has an antibiotic. I have had an ear infection for the last month but I kinda ignored it but then I got a sinus cold which floored me and only aggravated my ear infection so I had to go to the doctor. He gave me an antibiotic but I may as well have been eating smarties but I stayed the course and gave it the weekend but no joy they were getting worse and I have been feeling very ill, tired and dizzy. So on a new antibiotic so fingers crossed my energy will come back as I could lie on the floor quite happily and go to sleep. I hate feeling this way and find I have no interest or attention span for anything.

So I think I have been lucky the mares decided not to fool around and get down to foaling as I have done very little marestaring LOL

I got a few pics of Belle outside this evening. I call her splash as Shimmer tested positive for Splash although very minimal and this filly has a bit more markings going on but they are her lopsided blaze and she has 3 white socks - 2 white hooves and 1 striped hoof and 1 black hoof but at the back of that leg she might have a very small white marking - time will tell. I think I caught sight of a belly splodge but thats it then for the white markings (I think).

She has really tippy ears and the cutest face.


----------



## bannerminis (Jun 19, 2012)

Warrior and Belle checking each other out LOL


----------



## HGFarm (Jun 19, 2012)

Adorable and what cute pics!!! congrats to you


----------



## Bonny (Jun 19, 2012)

oh my goodness!!!!


----------



## AnnaC (Jun 19, 2012)

Oh CONGRATULATIONS Karina - she's absolutely gorgeous!! And well done Shimmer!



:ThumbUp

I hope you will be feeling better very soon.


----------



## a mini dream come true (Jun 19, 2012)

CONGRADULATIONS! and what a beautiful filly. Love the pics of her and of the two together. They will be great fiends and playmates.


----------



## cassie (Jun 19, 2012)

Oh she is just beautiful!! Karina



I am really surprised that shimmer gave u a chestnut! Has she one that before? I thought black was dominant over red.... I'm happy to be wrong lol Would love for tht to happen with penny when I put her in foal to a black stallion hehe she is such a special little filly, why a lovely lovely face!! Oh n seeing as your taking lots of great pics for us all how about some of last years babies???! Please?


----------



## bannerminis (Jun 19, 2012)

I know she looks more reddy but she is most definitely a Bay and I am hoping she will be a bright red bay once she sheds out. You can see the darker hair which will go black above her white socks.

I also thought she might be a buckskin but looking at her in daylight she is Bay

Atiya is great and she is 8 wks old on Friday. She is a very confident girl and like her scratches so loves to see me coming. She is out on grass now with Rosie and Banner and enjoying the good life. I must try to get some pics of her down there but I have had my hands full here plus being sick doesnt help.

I will be updating pics of Tilly once she has had her clip and makeover. She is a chocolate and blonde mess right now so she needs to be clipped and dyed but she has turned into a beautiful yearling.

Buck looks dreadful right now as he somehow broke off his forelock and he lost the length off his mane so now it stands up. I think its rough housing with Sunny thats done it. He is also still shedding so he looks ridiculous. I pull off his clumps when I can but with the weather so crap I leave him too it as he is probably glad he has not shed out too fast LOL.


----------



## Wings (Jun 19, 2012)

Congrats! She is beautiful





I'd say you are right with splash, she's very similar to my mare Fantasy as far as markings go.


----------



## bannerminis (Jun 21, 2012)

I got a little video of the babies today. It rained all last night and then eased but was still raining too much to let them out. Then around 2.30 it was down to just a few drops and I could see a clearance so let them out. They were not happy about the drops hitting their heads LOL and kept snorting and shaking their heads. They are the mini chicken lickens and thought the sky was falling LOL


----------



## bannerminis (Jun 21, 2012)




----------



## LittleRibbie (Jun 21, 2012)

Karina, they are just the cutiest little beggers...I love their little blankets!! Lovely grass too!! Rain here on and off all day too...thats ok...lots of things to get done inside anyway>

I also love your glass sunroom....must be nice sitting in there in the winter and watching the snow and your horses


----------



## Equuisize (Jun 21, 2012)

I love the videos of the babies playing....

You surely got a beautiful batch of babies this year.

Hope the weather clears and you feel better real soon so you can get out and play with them..


----------



## AnnaC (Jun 21, 2012)

Aww bless them!! They are both looking great Karina - love the headshaking at the rain drops! LOL!!


----------



## eagles ring farm (Jun 22, 2012)

congrats on a beautiful little girl love the picture with both foals


----------



## raine (Jun 23, 2012)

what a beautiful filly ,looks like her mum.... they are both so cute , in fact all 4 of them are lovely


----------



## bannerminis (Jun 23, 2012)

Awww thanks for the compliments on the babies and mommies. Unfortunately I dont have land here at the house its all down the road so the mares only get the back lawn when they are here for foaling but once the foals are strong enough and the darn weather cooperates they get get to live the summer down at the 3 acre field. They are usually around 4 - 5 wks old before this happens but it does also depend on the weather.


----------



## bannerminis (Jun 24, 2012)

Belle is 5 days old today so got a few photos but she is now a pocket mini so not too easy to get her while distracted LOL











Belle & Jess











She loves to play with the swing






And how cute are her tippy ears


----------



## bannerminis (Jun 24, 2012)

Oh and what do you make of her colour - I know she is bay but yet again (like Atiya) she has silvery grey mane vs a black one

She has 2 white hooves and 1 stripy hoof and then one solid although there looks to be some very faint stripes


----------



## AnnaC (Jun 24, 2012)

Dont ask me about colour Karina - I'm useless LOL!! But, as always your pictures are so beautiful. l love her pretty little face and that 'blaze' marking is just so unusual.


----------



## bannerminis (Jun 24, 2012)

She is a total pocket mini and while not as brazen as Tilly although she definitely has her moments and while I wanted to take pics she wanted her behind scratched so to inform me of her request she would reverse into me and then buck into my legs (that bit is just like her sister LOL)

I have a very good camera too which helps plus a super lens and I wont tell you how much it cost me LOL plus I have my eye on another lens but its going to take me a while to save for it.


----------



## Wings (Jun 24, 2012)

in love with those ears!


----------



## cassie (Jun 27, 2012)

oh she is stunning! what a perfect crop of foals you have this year Karina!

love her little blaze, her ears her colour ( I really hope she is silver bay!!!!  ) hehe

LOVE LOVE LOVE LOVE lol

give her a cuddle for me! love her to pieces!


----------



## bannerminis (Jul 3, 2012)

Belle gets her scratches and cuddles everyday but she makes me laugh as she is quiet the madam.































As for her colour I am still not sure so I will have to test. I have a few to test so may as well include her in it.


----------



## AnnaC (Jul 3, 2012)

Another set of fabulous pictures Karina - she is gorgeous, you must be thrilled with her!





She certainly looks as though she could be a 'little madam' LOL!! Actually when I look at her little face with that unusual white blaze, I'm sure she is saying "Ha!! I'm unique - no straight, normal markings on my cute face"!!


----------



## Eagle (Jul 3, 2012)

I agree Anna, I bet she ran off whist mummy was painting her star


----------



## Wings (Jul 3, 2012)

Love that second picture! What a character!


----------

